# 2016 115 Yamaha sho motor



## SnookCalhoun (Nov 18, 2018)

I just bought a new to me 2016 marquesa with a 115 Yamaha sho motor 204hrs. The first trip out with my kids the motor randomly shut off 4 times and once upon acceleration. The motor did not hesitate,or become sluggish she just shut off as if the key was turned off. No alarm going off nothing. Then starts right back up and runs no issues until it does it again. Anyone have a clue of wheat this could be? I’m thing electrical issue maybe kill switch?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2018)

Check your battery connections first! Make sure they are clean and tight! Next guess and shootin from the hip without it here in front of me would be someething in the kill circuit be it the safety stop, key switch, bad spot in harness, etc... That motor should be in warranty and the best advise I can give it take it to a Yami dealer!


----------



## SnookCalhoun (Nov 18, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Check your battery connections first! Make sure they are clean and tight! Next guess and shootin from the hip without it here in front of me would be someething in the kill circuit be it the safety stop, key switch, bad spot in harness, etc... That motor should be in warranty and the best advise I can give it take it to a Yami dealer!


Thanks man I appreciate it! I plan on taking it in, I just got the boat and just sucks I have to take it in already.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Your on the right track, and ditto BB.

I would take it to Yamaha service first to check for faulty ignition system components, and pull codes.

If that doesn’t find anything then go through wiring harness looking for a loose connection in the kill/key switch run circuit. Take pictures and cut tie wraps so you can separate wiring to get a good look at them. There are a few plugs in the Yamaha harness that may have gotten inadvertently pulled loose. But those plugs are pretty strong.

Look for butt splices or electrical tape in wiring harness that may be from work done by previous owner to add and/or remove accessories in your boat. Especially something that would have used a “trigger” from your key switch to turn it on/off.

EDIT 
The Lizard Cam commercial I just saw reminded me how hard it can be to stand on your head and look at the wiring in a boat. If you have any kind of web cam you can link to your phone it may be easier to use that to inspect wiring.


----------



## SnookCalhoun (Nov 18, 2018)

MariettaMike said:


> Your on the right track, and ditto BB.
> 
> I would take it to Yamaha service first to check for faulty ignition system components, and pull codes.
> 
> ...


Thanks mike I appreciate the info. I took the boat out today just to double check and be able to check wiring while I was on water. The boat stalled while just sitting at the ramp right after I cranked it up, started it right back up she ran great about 8 miles, I slowed down in an idle speed zone then went to jump up and she stalled again. I’m taking it in this week I had to wait for paperwork to arrive so I could transfer warranty. I’ll update after I found out what the heck is going on.


----------

